# Help for a foundling needed



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got back from "rescuing" a fledging sparrow from a parking garage. I found him way back in a corner of the garage next to an exit door. Lots of poop around him but no nest and absolutely no larger sparrows or finch birds around. He was chirping for help. I waited and watched to see if any adult birds came to the rescue and then went around the garage and looked for any sign of any nest. Only after I searched in the area pretty thoroughly did I go back and get him. He can't fly yet, poor baby, but can flutter a few feet. He was hiding under a tire when I snagged him and boy did he yell! But there were no interested big birds nearby watching.  
This is a bit of an upscale shopping area and I have a feeling that wild birds are "removed" as there are no decorative green and white blobs in the garages. 
They may have gone through at night and removed nests and this baby was left. He's growing in flights and tails but still has the baby fuzz on his head to an extent. Still has a bit of the yellow lips left too but not very much.
So, what do I do? Do I just let him rest then take him back and hope the parents return or do I attempt to feed him and get him back to the wild as soon as possible or my preferred choice, is there are rehabber in my area that can actually get this baby up and running?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Myself? I'd call around to see if there was someone locally who would attend to the babies needs that was licensed to do so and if I couldn't find a licensed 
rehabber then I would start calling around to specifically Avian Vets in the area
to see if they would take it in.

Here are some links for you to check out:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contact.htm

http://www.aav.org/activemembers.html

Hope this helps, if you can't find any takers from these lists, then you should
let folks know and perhaps there are some other possibilities that other
members may know of.

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you, Feral P. for the links. I am going to do the smart thing and take it to someone who knows what to do. I was able to call a place off one of your lists (thank you, thank you) and get a referral to a place that wasn't on the list that's a bit closer to me. 

I'm out of my comfort zone with this baby


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> Thank you, Feral P. for the links. I am going to do the smart thing and take it to someone who knows what to do. I was able to call a place off one of your lists (thank you, thank you) and get a referral to a place that wasn't on the list that's a bit closer to me.
> 
> I'm out of my comfort zone with this baby


I didn't mean to embarass you, flitsnowzoom....it's more the issue of protected
species and what is considered allowable time to have a protected species
while trying to make arrangements. I'm confident that you could manage the
care of this baby, but I was thinking of the "CYA" doctrine (Helpful Hint: this has nothing to do w/the Catholic Youth Association  ).

If you had tried to transfer the care and were unable to, then I would also
hope that you would continue your rescue and rehab operation  .

Also, could you post whatever information here that you found that was not
on the lists? That would be great!

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*made it to the rehabber*

Well, I got my little guest to the rehabber (whew!). 
Boy, are they busy! While I was there, 3 people came in with rescues (oh, my!) 
A shoestring operation with all kinds of guests from just hatched grackles (their tree was chopped down), to robins, goldfinches, crows, sparrows, and pidgies. This is a part-time operation (4 months a year) called Wild B.I.R.D. They operate during the baby season for most birds, and they are open 7 days a week. 
It had all the permits (I looked) and seemed like a good operation but so cramped for space with all the little babies right now. 
Anyway I gave my little friend to them and gave a bit of a donation to help with care. Turns out s/he was a bit younger than I thought so I'm even more relieved to have gotten him safely to care. Those little hungry cheeps were really getting to me (poor baby).

Don't worry, FP, you didn't embarrass me (I was a bit embarrassed for myself because I really didn't feel capable of taking care of this little one). I know if I couldn't have found someone to take care of this bird, this wonderful community here would have been coaching me as best they could. 

I'll get the contact info to a moderator and maybe they can add it to our resource guide.

Thanks again for the handholding!!


----------

